#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-21
<mhall119> tgm4883: from the discussion at UDS, the remote will work like the arrow buttons and enter button
<mhall119> try not to assume more than that
<mhall119> bobweaver: I don't think LP is a good place to host an ISO, how big will it be?
<mhall119> we can probably find a better place for it
<tgm4883> mhall119, that's actually how I was making it :)
<bobweaver> mhall119,  not sure yet but I am thinking that it will be no bigger then 1.5 gigs but I 100% could be wrong on that.
<mhall119> yeah, so we should probably find a better place to host it
<mhall119> I'll ask tomorrow where we can do that
<mhall119> bobweaver: do you have an automated process for making it?  Maybe we can have it start doing daily or weekly images
<bobweaver> sweet mhall119  You know where to find me also here is my lp page and wiki    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/josephmills    https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills
<bobweaver> mhall119,  not yept but that would not be to hard will work on that.
<bobweaver> s|yept|yet
<mhall119> wait, your name is joseph james mills, but your irc nick is bob weaver?
<mhall119> that's not confusing at all
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> bobweaver is a sudo name for jon fishmen to make thing's easier
<bobweaver> whos nick name is henrietta  :D
<MrChrisDruif> Well...not mine
<bobweaver> I wish that this worked https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntutv
<bobweaver> anyone know how to get in touch with will ?
<MrChrisDruif> I don't know and I'm off to bed
<bobweaver> have good sleep :)
<MrChrisDruif> Thanks, you too when the time cometh
<mhall119> bobweaver: why do you want blueprints?
<mhall119> we already have the one from UDS
<bobweaver> mhall119,  thouse are the links ?
<bobweaver> in the topic
<bobweaver> I use blueprints wrong I think I 0like too use them like flowcharts
<bobweaver> Like this https://blueprints.launchpad.net/zpanelcp/+spec/upsource-dev
<mhall119> bobweaver: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/community-q-ubuntu-tv-involvement is the blueprint from UDS
<bobweaver> mhall119,  that is 100% what I was looking for thanks a ton again :)
<mhall119> np
<bobweaver> mhall119,  s-team stands for santon ? if so what is santon ?
<bobweaver> some how I keep on ending up on the lp page for santon when searching for docs/code and what not
<mhall119> bobweaver: santon was the project name for the CES demo
<popey> MrChrisDruif: --- Log opened Wed Nov 02 13:19:31 2011
<popey> 13:19 -!- popey [~alan@ubuntu/member/popey] has joined #ubuntu-tv
<bobweaver> Sweet at the end of the day the size of the ISO is 686MB  \0/
<bobweaver> now to test on virtual box
<bobweaver> er back to mucking with xsession
<bobweaver> er now I am over cd limit
<bobweaver> all right 2nd build is done lets see if it boots
<bobweaver> It is Installing \o/
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/213246
<mhall119> bobweaver: nice!
<bobweaver> it is failing to load session thou
<mhall119> not so nice
<bobweaver> still some kinks to work out
<bobweaver> I am also 34MB over cd limit :(
<mhall119> I wouldn't worry to much about being under 700MB
<mhall119> it's not like most TVs have CD drives
<bobweaver> true I also have a bare min unity 3d on this thing and that can go but I figured that it is good for it to stay for right now
<tbf> why is ubuntu that obsessed over 700 MB btw?
<tbf> at least at my home DVD are much cheaper than CDRs for several years now
<ogra_> tbf, where do you live ? :)
<tbf> ogra_, germany
<ogra_> try getting a DVD RW or even a DVD reader in africa :)
<ogra_> or india ...
<ogra_> as long as there are still lots of users in the world not being able to use DVDs ubuntu will provide CD isos ... which binds to 700M
<tbf> ogra_, first consumer recorders were introduced more than 12 years ago...
<ogra_> also note that there are still huge amounts of pople still using dialup modems ...
<tbf> ok. world is strange, but __that__ strange?
<tbf> are cdr recoreders even produced still?
<bobweaver> alright I beefed it up to 848.something MB wish me luck
<popey> hey bobweaver
<tbf> ok. amazon still lists a few. ok.
<popey>  bobweaver have you documented how the image was created anywhere?
<popey> maybe we should have an etherpad doc open to track this great stuff :D
<mhall119> tbf: it makes it easier to obtain, and also means we can't be lazy and just add more stuff to get around problems
<bobweaver> popey,  hey there :) no I have not started docing this stuff yet
<bobweaver> documenting *
<popey> how are you making the iso?
<popey> remastersys or something?
<tbf> but seems they are more expensive than the cheapest dvd recorders
<bobweaver> as of right now I am useing remastersys
<popey> ok
<tbf> but well. i am off-topic
<popey> we use live-build internally
<popey> *hint*
<popey> ;)
<bobweaver> but  I want to get down then start making chrooted one
<ogra_> tbf, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/ has DVD images btw
<tbf> ogra_, +1
<bobweaver> popey,  debian live build ?
<popey> ya
<bobweaver> kah
<bobweaver> that is easy enough :)
<ogra_> (since years, they are just not promoted as default)
<popey> yeah, thats what i used for the demo iso we used at the various trade shows
<bobweaver> cool popey
<bobweaver> popey,  do you know if anyone in boston is working on this ?
<bobweaver> or is it all UK ?
<popey> we're a global company :D
<ogra_> lol
<bobweaver> I meant the office in boston :)
<popey> Lexington?
<bobweaver> yup
<popey> we have people all around the world, sometimes they go to offices
<popey> most people work from home though
<popey> why?
<bobweaver> well I would take bus there to try and talk too some people if option is open
<popey> ah
<bobweaver> only 5 or 6 hr away
<jhodapp> bobweaver: are you in MA?
<bobweaver> + I have a bunch friends that live in the south shore
<bobweaver> no I am in New york upstate
<popey> most of the work doesn't happen in lexingon tbh
<popey> (thats not a generalisation ;) )
<popey> just that TV is spread out.
<bobweaver> I see
<jhodapp> I'm in Indiana
<popey> bobweaver: if you need specific help with stuff then just ping jhodapp or Saviq, they're most involved right now AIUI
<bobweaver> cool thanks a bunch
 * popey lunches
<bobweaver> by the way the iso is working for ubuntu tv but not unity3d
<bobweaver> jhodapp,  northen or southern ?
<jhodapp> central
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> I have some friends well 2 that live in gary but that is not central
<jhodapp> oooh, Gary...they choose to live there? :)
<bobweaver> I still wonder that my-self I think it is because of family
<jhodapp> interesting, scary place, even in the daylight
<bobweaver> but yeah that is coming from me the one that lives in the ghetto
<Saviq> bobweaver, is there anything in particular you have issues with to get the iso built?
<bobweaver> yeah I have to learn more about debian live it has been a couple of months sense I last used
 * bobweaver scratches his head and thinks about hooks 
<bobweaver> Saviq,  I am having trouble with GSETTINGS_ part also I want to point it to /usr/share/unity-2d/ as I have planted that there now but it keeps yelling about the com.canonical.Unity2d part
<bobweaver> well /usr/share/ubuntu-tv/data   I think
<bobweaver> well I know that is where "ubuntu-tv" is but not sure about pointing GSETTINGS
<Saviq> bobweaver, that's not how you should approach that, just build packages from the ubuntutv code
<Saviq> bobweaver, and replace unity-2d* with them
<Saviq> bobweaver, the installation trigger will take care of compiling the schemas for gsettings
<Saviq> bobweaver, ubuntutv is now just a version of unity-2d
<bobweaver> yeah I figured as much like a alted version
<Saviq> bobweaver, you will need to modify the gnome session to replace launcher+dash with shell
<Saviq> as they got merged
<bobweaver> there are a couple of things that I am having trouble with. Like how to assign pictures for fan art and metadata ect
<Saviq> bobweaver, we used the xbmc format for that
<bobweaver> Saviq,  yup xbmc is installed and all set up
<bobweaver> but there is sill not pictures or info for movies
<Saviq> bobweaver, so you just need to export the metadata from xbmc into .nfo files and images
<Saviq> bobweaver, and the video lens will pick those up
<Saviq> bobweaver, you can see the details in the README file for the lens
<bobweaver> scan -r and also on start up with xbmc is set up also ~/Videos/unity/local/{rented,featured,and the other two} also have set up just like it says in the README.txt
<bobweaver> I also removed xbmc.desktop and .application  files
<bobweaver> so there is only ubuntu and ubuntutv in lightdm menu
<bobweaver> http://imagebin.org/213255
<bobweaver> here is what I am talking about with the images http://imagebin.org/213256
<bobweaver> that is live iso by the way ^^
<bobweaver> here is a youtube video of it running http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbRRrJEwZ3E
<bobweaver> that video is only allowed for people with the link
<Saviq> bobweaver, so is there a <same_file_name>.tbn file for that video?
<Saviq> that's what's used for the image in the list
<bobweaver> Saviq,  under ~/Videos/unity/local/featured/   ?
<bobweaver> not sure what you mean
<bobweaver> sorry
<Saviq> bobweaver, the video you have there is under .../rented/
<bobweaver> there is no .tbn file
<Saviq> so say the video file name is "some_file_name.avi", then there should be a "some_file_name.tbn" file
<Saviq> which is really just an image file
<Saviq> xbmc does that for you, but obviously not for a video that the web doesn't know about
<bobweaver> so can I make .tbn file ?
<bobweaver> do you have a sample that I could see ?
 * bobweaver is googleing it now 
<Saviq> bobweaver, it's just JPEG
<Saviq> or PNG
<bobweaver> the .tbn file is not metadata ?
<Saviq> bobweaver, no, .nfo is metadata
<Saviq> and you have that, otherwise the video wouldn't even show up on the list
<Saviq> .nfo is required
<bobweaver> where is .nfo  located ?
<Saviq> bobweaver, same place, same name as the video
<bobweaver> Oo
<bobweaver> Saviq,  should I be making a folder for each video and storing all info in that said folder ?
<Saviq> bobweaver, not necessary
<Saviq> bobweaver, you can, but it will work either way
<bobweaver> like ..../rented/foo/foo.{avi,nfo,tbn} .
<bobweaver> sorry too slow on the typing
<Saviq> bobweaver, ..../rented/foo.{avi,nfo,tbn} will work just as well
<bobweaver> Thanks Saviq
<bobweaver> there is something funny because there is no nfo file the only files I have are .avi
<Saviq> they shouldn't show up then :]
<Saviq> at least IIRC
<Saviq> let me take a quick look at the code
<bobweaver> thanks
<Saviq> ah you're right
<Saviq> we're looking for all videos
<Saviq> so what you're seeing is fine
<mhall119> http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/waiting-%E2%80%9Creal%E2%80%9D-apple-tv while it's all about Apple TV, the things the author says are needed are exactly what we're working on for Ubuntu TV
<bobweaver> :)
<mhall119> I think lenses and scopes on a TV are going to be a real selling point for us
<tgm4883> +1
<tgm4883> although I disagree with the author of that article
<tgm4883> Apple does not provide any more of a consistent interface than any other TV maker
<jhodapp> as an Apple TV owner I agree
<bobweaver> so I could make perl bash or python scrip most likly python that  that is on loop that checks to see if file.avi/some video format  then also check for .nfo and .tbn file if not there go scrape some site.  if it is there check to see if it is up-too-date
<mhall119> tgm4883: he's speculating about the what Jobs was supposed to be working on just before he died
<mhall119> something different from the current Apple TV
<tgm4883> mhall119, that's not what I meant
<tgm4883> how can you have consistency from 1 thing?
<Saviq> tgm4883, I believe it's consistency _in_ that one thing
<Saviq> which most lack
<tgm4883> Saviq, but that's the point. Them being different actually adds in another change. They are essentially fragmenting the market more
<tgm4883> Don't all Samsung smart TV's have the same interface too?
<Saviq> tgm4883, in that sense we're fragmenting it again
<Saviq> tgm4883, but there's a lack of consistency _inside_ a single product
<tgm4883> Saviq, not exactly
<mhall119> tgm4883: He meant that finding a video on Netflix and finding a video on Hulu require 2 completely different interfaces, even on the same device
<mhall119> our goal with Unity and Ubuntu TV is to make everything available through one interface, regardless of it's source
<mhall119> same with playback, we want everything go use the same player UI
<bobweaver> that is a awesome goal !
<tgm4883> apple has only ever done two things that are good
<tgm4883> 1) marketing
<tgm4883> 2) using there marketing to sell a bunch of stuff and then force big companies to release stuff digitally
<tgm4883> and they aren't even doing #2 that well
<mhall119> $0.99 music downloads, I'd say they cracked #2 pretty well
<jhodapp> mhall119: yes, that is my biggest complaint of the Apple TV...search is a pain on it and I rarely use it
<jhodapp> so I have to browse a lot
<tgm4883> mhall119, well that depends on your view
 * tgm4883 isn't a fan of exclusivity deals
<bobweaver> what about having emulator plugins does apple tv have that ?
<bobweaver> like pcsx and pcsx 2 sct
<mhall119> tgm4883: they were able to force the recording industry to do something that was good for consumers, even if it was bad for their bottom line, that can't have been easy
<bobweaver> ect *
<jhodapp> bobweaver: Apple TV has no plugins
<bobweaver> well that is not good
<jhodapp> it's not extendible by anyone but Apple
<tgm4883> mhall119, yes, they partially did music and videos. Anything not in their itunes store doesn't exist
<jhodapp> but apps can interact with the TV over Airplay
<tgm4883> Saviq, I'd agree with you on the fragmentation if we only planned to release to one manufacturer, although it seems we're attempting to do something similar to what google tv does
<tgm4883> in that sense, we are fragmenting the market
<bobweaver> I know that this is a little offtopic but you guy's think that rotten tomato is the best movie database or imbd ?
<bobweaver> I am going to write scraper
<tgm4883> bobweaver, we can't use imdb
<tgm4883> bobweaver, why?
<bobweaver> because xbmc is not working for me
<Saviq> bobweaver, you seem to be reinventing the wheel a lot ;)
<tgm4883> scrapers are a bad idea
<tgm4883> use tmdb API
<Saviq> bobweaver, xbmc is already doing all that for you
<tgm4883> and pull an already made script
<bobweaver> Thanks a ton tgm4883
<tgm4883> the only reason XBMC is needed, is because it makes the nfo and tbn files, and that is what UTV expects to find
<tgm4883> Saviq, please tell me that won't always be the case ^
<tgm4883> I think we'll need to ditch the .nfo files
<Saviq> tgm4883, of course not
<Saviq> tgm4883, that was just a quick'n'dirty solution for the demo
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> Saviq, what can we write to get ride of it  ?
<Saviq> bobweaver, we need a media scanner
<tgm4883> hmm
<Saviq> bobweaver, that will scan the filesystem and retrieve data and images
<tgm4883> I actually have something that might work for part of that
<tgm4883> It's a python app I wrote that uses inotify to monitor a directory for new files or removed files
<tgm4883> it then triggers another process
<tgm4883> that other process would be the metadata gathering utility. We'd need to plug in a grabber for tmdb or ttvdb
<tgm4883> Saviq, but where does this all end up? if we aren't ending in .nfo files, is there plans to use a DB?
<bobweaver> The thing that keeps poping up in my head is a easy way for end user to add videos for there own collection
<jhodapp> tgm4883: yes, a db
<tgm4883> bobweaver, thats the idea behind my app. The user just adds it to a directory
<Saviq> tgm4883, db is the only thing that will allow for fast searching
<tgm4883> Saviq, I agree
<Saviq> so yup, it's a db
<bobweaver> so we need db then :)
<tgm4883> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/mythvideo-monitor/view/head:/mythvideo-monitor.py
<tgm4883> thats
<tgm4883> that's the monitoring utility I wrote
<tgm4883> it was written for MythTV, but it would be easily adaptable to ubuntu tv
<tgm4883> we never actually shipped it though, so it's unfinished
<tgm4883> it works though
<bobweaver> How is the video.lens being called ? I am hacking the launcher
<bobweaver> I  want to intergrate unity-lens.applications  I have all the buttons that I can select now because I alted ubuntutv/launcher/Simplelauncher.qml
<bobweaver> well a hacked up version of it
<mhall119> bobweaver: Unity will call the lens and scopes when the user initiates it
<mhall119> initiates the Dash that is
<mhall119> bobweaver: what are you trying to do with it?
<bobweaver> well I got all the icons working I mean I can now select them
<mhall119> icons in the dash, or the launcher?
<bobweaver> I would now like to start on making a lens for applications that are installed so the enduser can use
<bobweaver> launcher
<mhall119> we already have an applications lens
<bobweaver> me and the wheel
<bobweaver> where is code ?
<mhall119> one second
<mhall119> argh, unity.ubuntu.com is being slow
<mhall119> bobweaver: http://unity.ubuntu.com/getinvolved/development/common-components/#applications-lens
<bobweaver> thanks a ton mhall119  and also I have no been able to tell you how awesome you are for making Singlet it has helped me big time so Thanks for that your are awesome and I give you a gold star :)
<mhall119> aw, thanks :)
<mhall119> I hope to be able to do a lot more with singlet this cycle
<bobweaver> sweet it is like dh_make for packaging but only for unity stuff well kinda anyway good stuff
<bobweaver> so wait I can just tie stock unity-lens-applications into this ?
<bobweaver> onClicked: launcher.itemClicked("applictions-lens ")  ?
<bobweaver> to the SimpleLauncher.qml file
<mhall119> oh, you mean putting a launcher icon that opens the lens?
<bobweaver> yea
<mhall119> hmmm, I think there were plans to support that already, you might want to ask in #ubuntu-unity
<mhall119> you certainly don't want to execute the applications-lens script on click
<mhall119> bobweaver: ok, I'm told that there's a task to make this possible in Unity, but it hasn't been implemented yet
<bobweaver> cool
<mhall119> it's something that will require a code change to Unity itself, I think
<bobweaver> is it going to be like your pencil markups ?
<mhall119> I think it's going to be an option for the desktop, and probably default for TV
<bobweaver> like to jump back to the desktop ?
<bobweaver> nm sorry
<mhall119> bobweaver: no, just general support for adding launchers to lenses
<mhall119> like we had in 11.04
<mhall119> once that support lands in Unity, it'll be possible to do with any installed lens
<bobweaver> v.cool
<bobweaver> Should I try and get all these or some of them implanted into TV ?  http://www.noobslab.com/2012/01/install-important-lenses-in-ubuntu.html
<bobweaver> write qml dash templates for each ?
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-22
<imnichol> bobweaver, my personal opinion is that 2 and 4-9 would be good
<imnichol> but that 1 and 3 wouldn't make sense for tv
<bobweaver> thanks imnichol
<bobweaver> I am hacking away at scope-yl-youtube atm
<bobweaver> Or #5 on that list
<bobweaver>  ppa:jsevi83/unity  < no good
<bobweaver> all right youtube (Online) lens and scope are ready to go for a 1st build run
<bobweaver> er ..
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-23
<bobweaver> So my lens is not showing up I think that It is something to do with the daemon it is not beeing called right
<bobweaver> if anyone would like to ssh in it is a option but I will need pub key
<bobweaver> Or I could install teamviewer
<popey> most people are sleeping now bobweaver :D
<popey> (well the UK ones)
 * popey goes back to sleep
<bobweaver> lol cya popey
<bobweaver> I will ask again @ 4 am my time -0400
<MrChrisDruif> That would make it 8AM for UK?
<MrChrisDruif> Anyhow, for me it's even worse..
<MrChrisDruif> Date and time in the Netherlands: Wed May 23 02:20:28
<bobweaver> 9
<bobweaver> am
<bobweaver> I am going to alter my scheduled (like I have one ) too meet the needs :)
 * bobweaver has no job no bills and no life( besides ubuntu  atm ) no IT companies want to hire a mycologist 
<tgm4883> bobweaver, do you have a bzr branch with the code?
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> but not the latested
<bobweaver> give me 20 min and I will push
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> thanks a ton
<bobweaver> some dude on the forums said I am a shill lol
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> link?
<bobweaver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11959866#post11959866
<bobweaver> says I sound like one
<bobweaver> #19
<bobweaver> I think he thinks that I work for google
<bobweaver> lol I wish
<tgm4883> heh
<bobweaver> ok I got package togeather just have to upload ssh key so I have to install browser now
<bobweaver> I also built it so you can see orig.tar.gz and .dsc
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/unity-lens-online
<bobweaver> I think I found it one the icon in the meta data and also in the daemon is not in the right place . Also in the daemon it is asking for a scope and there is none yet...
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I haven't looked at it yet, but yes, you need a scope for the lens to work
<bobweaver> yeah I am hacking away at that right now almost done
<bobweaver> Scope is done and is located here https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/scope-youtube
<bobweaver> YES !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bobweaver> I know have got the music lens pluged in
<bobweaver> |know|now
<bobweaver> Applications lens is now pluged in
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~cscarney/+archive/unity-web-place   is next
<bobweaver> oh yeah I am going to take video of this once I get icons for all these lenses
<bobweaver> should I use icons from here for gwibber and what not ?  http://design.canonical.com/brand/8.%20Pictograms.pdf
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~scopes-packagers/+archive/ppa     Oh my kid in a candy store
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-24
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I have tied in  you mythbuntu lens of my ubuntu tv on 12.04 seems to be doing ok. Man do I need a pvr/dvr card
<tgm4883> bobweaver, sweet
<tgm4883> can you run your build in a VM?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  have not tried yet for 12.04 version
<bobweaver> I am busy hacking away to implant nm-applet to the indicators. maybe by the  Sunday I  will try to pull that off
<bobweaver> s|by\ the|by\ this|
<bobweaver> I also put a thread up and on the forums looking for help with launcher icons
<bobweaver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985869
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQD_rWTMexM
<bobweaver> PART 2
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScZ2xjSAt2M
<bobweaver> Who Did the graphics work for the saton project ?
<daker> do we have a ppa to test ubuntu tv ?
<mhall119> daker: not yet
<mhall119> daker: mostly because we don't have ubuntu tv code
<jhodapp> I believe there have been talks of getting a ppa going soon
<tgm4883> doesn't make much sense to have a PPA until it's over in unity3d land
<jhodapp> indeed
<tgm4883> what is the progress on that anyway?
<tgm4883> A daily PPA would help us once the base stuff is over in unity 3d so we can see how things are progressing and where stuff breaks
<mhall119> I was one of the unity devs land something
<mhall119> we can at least start building the new lenses and scopes
<mhall119> uh oh
<mhall119> popey: it wasn't me!
<tgm4883> yea
<tgm4883> popey needs to get the weekly USB sorted out
<tgm4883> popey, if you need help with that, you might want to listen to this weeks UUPC, where there is talk about ubuntu-defaults-builder ;)
<mhall119> tgm4883: I think bobweaver was working on some image building
<tgm4883> mhall119, yep he was, although we need to convert that into some build scripts
<tgm4883> mhall119, we should probably use http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man1/ubuntu-defaults-image.1.html
<popey> haha
<tgm4883> popey know more about that than I do, but I'd imagine if we did that, it would be zero work to move it over to canonical build servers
<popey> we have used u-d-b to make remixes in the past, it makes sense to use it again
<tgm4883> popey, I agree
<tgm4883> is that what is used internally to build ISOs?
<tgm4883> the production ISOs for release
<tgm4883> I think whatever we use, it needs to be the same process that is used internally
<popey> we have at least two ways to build isos
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-25
 * bobweaver reads  ^^ 
<bobweaver> Ok I have a couple of questions why would we use a "default image"  and Not Ubuntu  Core ?   < making ISO's
<bobweaver> mhall119,  is right the more scopes that we have the better off Ubuntu TV will be. I need help with a scope and lens. that I  am building for yourtube,  (it is just a old altered scope)   I have Ubuntu TV installed to 12.04 and the Video lens Also works from there "the stock one"
<bobweaver> To recap What I have been up too I made it so that all things work from the launcher (besides youtube)  I added three more launchers to the launcher
<bobweaver> contacts
<bobweaver> photos
<bobweaver> files and folders
<bobweaver> For the last tqwo day's I have been trying like heck to get "nm-applet" plugged in but with no luck
<bobweaver> so I am building network manager from ground up
<bobweaver> that is going to take a bit
<bobweaver> I am hoping to have done by sunday but we will see
<bobweaver> the power button runs "gnome-session-quit" Now
<bobweaver> Things that I need HELP with are wrote down   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1985869
<bobweaver> Thou some Jack wagon thinks that they are for something else LOL
<bobweaver> Some thing to think about Game System lens and scope that is for Good Emulators IE jpsp  pcsx2 pcsx muppen ect
<bobweaver> stuff that still requires end user to use bios codes
<bobweaver> Other things to think about https://code.launchpad.net/onehundredscopes
<bobweaver> there are some real good ones in there that should be pluged in
<bobweaver> like watchseries
<bobweaver> I have pluged GroveShark into the Music lens also
<bobweaver> But I think that Puging in and make a ubuntu One lens and scope is so important
<bobweaver> I should be sending video/audio logs to the mailing list  I am hoping every 3 days from now on out.
<tgm4883> bobweaver, we're making a default image. SImilar to how mythbuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu are done
<tgm4883> we wouldn't add in things that don't make sense for a TV distribution
<bobweaver> tgm4883, where or how can I get involved with that ? and is it being what is being used to build like core up ?
<bobweaver> we are talking about debian live here ?
<tgm4883> i'm not familiar with debian live
<bobweaver> it uses hooks and scripts to build a image
<bobweaver> it is quite useful
<tgm4883> it's similar I guess
<bobweaver> Is there any docs on this or anything so that I am not spinning my wheels
<tgm4883> There are the man pages I linked earlier
<bobweaver> ok
<tgm4883> popey_ might know where more info is, he interviewed someone from that project on UUPC
<bobweaver> what are good scopes that you think should 100% be inculded
<bobweaver> I keep reading that canonical is waiting on corp or angles too show up
<tgm4883> bobweaver, rather than including a bunch of scopes, IMHO I think there needs to be an easy way to install scopes
<bobweaver> that could be real easy with C++ QT with the framework that is already in place
<bobweaver> but there must be base one's right music pictures
<bobweaver> contacts
<tgm4883> well the issue is we need either A) the ability to install scopes to root only areas using only a remote
<tgm4883> or more likely, B), being able to use scopes installed in the home directory
<bobweaver> we could just use apt yea
<bobweaver> tied into C++ QT  with xml
<tgm4883> right, but that is something we'd have to talk to another team about
<bobweaver> like have a section like software center for lenses and scopes
<bobweaver> only ^^
<bobweaver> I know that I like to uses the applications lens and scope more then any other but I do not have pvr/dvr card
<tgm4883> right, but it still needs to be installable via a remote control. Which means you either need to make it have the correct permissions to do that, or install in a location where a normal user has permission
<bobweaver> could alter sudo file ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, again, I think that decision is above us
<tgm4883> probably need someone from the security team to weigh in
<tgm4883> it's probably more likely to access scopes in the user directory
<tgm4883> mhall119, ^^
<bobweaver>  /usr/share/unity/lenes/nameoflens
<tgm4883> bobweaver, but a regular user can't write there
<bobweaver> why write to scope or lens
<tgm4883> to install it?
<bobweaver> so have key combo's for remote ?
<bobweaver> to use sudo
<tgm4883> yes that is one option
<bobweaver> before one can even open up the ubuntu tv software center
<bobweaver> so little johhny can not go get pron
<bobweaver> porn *
<bobweaver> that would also take care of channels but IMHO they whole EGP needs to be looked at again
<bobweaver> I want to spend more time testing your lens and try to intergrate some others
<bobweaver> ohh time :)
<bobweaver> I want to learn more about unity-shell and see if there is a way to cut back on some of the code. If it is possible to even only have formfactor tv  and No formfactor desktop
<bobweaver> If so then can the core be altered to metacity
<bobweaver> I wanted to get icons and what not before I pushed code but I am going to also do that tonight
<mhall119> tgm4883: what was that discussion about sudo?
<tgm4883> mhall119, we were discussing scopes and thinking there needs to be a way to install them via remotes. Which means you either need to authenticate somehow with the remote or scopes need to be able to be installed in the home directory
<mhall119> tgm4883: they will be installable the same way any software would be installed through the software center
<mhall119> presumably USC will be made remote-navigable
<tgm4883> mhall119, you still have to put a password into it though
<tgm4883> which if you have a remote, kinda sucks
<mhall119> depends, I don't know how the user setup will be on TVs
<jhodapp> tgm4883: what if you had a boxee-like remote with keyboard on the back?
<tgm4883> jhodapp, I don't think you can count on that
<mhall119> tgm4883: with TVs being single-user and not having a login screen, it may be as simple as having a 4-digit pin
<jhodapp> of course not, but then you can fall back to an on screen keyboard
<mhall119> or a modified gksudo that doesn't need a password but still requires user confirmation
<jhodapp> indeed
<mhall119> at any rate, privilege escalation is something that will need to be resolves system-wide, so you should not have to worry about that when working on your lenses and scopes
<tgm4883> mhall119, right. This comes from us talking about what scopes should be on the live disk, and I said they should be installable
<tgm4883> and discussion from there
<bobweaver> The more that I keep thinking about permissions and and all this other stuff(lens and what not). The more I keep thinking that people are going to want a keyboard of somekind
<bobweaver> I mean people are going to want *everything* that ubuntu offers all ready
<bobweaver> why not just add more
<bobweaver> I like the boxy remote but I also like the idea of any remote I mean I am poor and I can not afford a remote that is $  so I think that it is best to think from that stand point
<bobweaver> like yeah the software is free but ...
<bobweaver> another idea is to make daemon that is ties into Ubuntu One and you Launchpad account
<bobweaver> get rid of the passwords and only sign in once
<bobweaver> but there is security matters to that as well but it is a option
<bobweaver> C++ and QT can handle just about every thing too ?
<bobweaver> but I think that  SSO +LP + U.One that would work
<bobweaver> modifed of cource
<bobweaver> or landscape IDK maybe if we tie everything together there will be a big knot
<bobweaver> IDK I have been up for a long time know. maybe If I sleep then that will be good. On a postive side of things I have all the layout done (.qml) for the indicators not just to tie in commands
<bobweaver> good night everybody :)
<jhodapp> goodnight bobweaver
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-26
<bobweaver> Arghhh so my pvr/dvr card cam in th mail today . Ane it is the Wrong one.
<bobweaver> came *
<tgm4883> bobweaver, which one is it?
<bobweaver> I am not sure some lortax or something like that
<bobweaver> I ordered a the one that is on the myth tv section
<bobweaver> sorry mythubuntu tutorial section
<bobweaver> this is my 1st card so plz bare with me here
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> never heard of it
<bobweaver> all I know is that I am not going to take it out of its package I want to get my money back I saved up for a month to by that 80 card
<bobweaver> 80 dollor *
<tgm4883> bobweaver, what packages do you have installed in the image?
<tgm4883> I'm taking a look at how we do the seeding for mythbuntu
<bobweaver> you want a dpkg-query ?
<tgm4883> yea that would be great
<bobweaver> I just installed ubuntu-artwork
<bobweaver> sure hang on
<bobweaver> paste.ubuntu.com/10007454
<bobweaver> woops
<bobweaver> paste.ubuntu.com/1007454
<tgm4883> bobweaver, thanks
<bobweaver> after I get the indicators up and running I want to work on rm xbmc
<bobweaver> I will give package list of last build also
<tgm4883> removing xbmc should be rather easy, but I think we need a DB first
<tgm4883> and we need unity to look in the right place for metadata
<bobweaver> oh I have set up db on mine not the last list but mine on this computer
<bobweaver> sqllight
<bobweaver> but it is not a good idea for the masses it was just a test
<bobweaver> mythbuntu uses mysql for db ?
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> although there is talks of mythtv moving to mysql embedded
<bobweaver> I just had a great idea
<bobweaver> ok
<bobweaver> so if me make meta packages that are sql scripts right
<bobweaver> that fill tables with whatever
<bobweaver> that can be stored on the ubuntu servers
<bobweaver> then people can apt-get install thumbnail-movies info-movies
<tgm4883> what is going to be in those?
<bobweaver> so there will just be sql dumps that we could use to make the scripts
<bobweaver> they would be fake packages
<bobweaver> like
<tgm4883> right
<bobweaver> mysql-server
<bobweaver> meta packages
<tgm4883> but what is going to be in the SQL dumps that we need to have separate packages for?
<bobweaver> the scripts
<bobweaver> that will dump to the end users db
<tgm4883> ok, but what are the scripts inserting into the db?
<bobweaver> all sorts of things
<bobweaver> movie info
<bobweaver> actors
<bobweaver> so on
<tgm4883> but
<bobweaver> call too local sites and scrape guides ect
<tgm4883> why would you want to do it that way instead of getting it from a central location like tmdb.org?
<bobweaver> we could use that as a central place
<bobweaver> it is just scripts sql scripts that is it
<bobweaver> for some
<bobweaver> but not like
<tgm4883> bobweaver, are you saying to ship movie info in the metapackages?
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> just info how to connect to other sites
<bobweaver> to grab and tie to api
<tgm4883> i'm confused
<tgm4883> you want to ship movie info in the packages AND scripts to download info from a website?
<bobweaver> it is just a sql script that is it for the 1st idea
<bobweaver> no icons in that
<bobweaver> but
<bobweaver> other packages could be icon packs that call to  sites in postinst to wget stuff
<bobweaver> but that is ugly ^^
<tgm4883> why wouldn't we just grab metadata for stuff the user actually has?
<bobweaver> not sure what you mean ?
<tgm4883> why do you want to download metadata for ALL movies to ALL users machines?
<tgm4883> why wouldn't you just download info for videos that are in their library?
<tgm4883> IMO, a much cleaner solution is to run the metadata grabber script when something is added to the library
<bobweaver> where does script run and what if there is no internet ?
<tgm4883> the script would run on the machine that has the database or the machine that added it to the library. Either one should be fine as long as the metadata gets added to the DB
<tgm4883> I think it's safe to make the assumption that if they have no internet, they don't get metadata
<bobweaver> I see you points and they are good
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  how do you think that mythubuntu can tie into Ubuntu TV and do you think that it is a good option ?
<bobweaver> what can we take from mythbuntu ?
<tgm4883> I think mythbuntu would tie in as any other content source
<tgm4883> I think with ubuntu tv, you have the ability to add sources, one of which is mythbuntu
<tgm4883> bobweaver, give me a sec and I'll get something together for tmdb
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> here is dump of laste iso filesystem.manifesto
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007471/
<tgm4883> pretty much everything is already there, what we'll need is a way to pass it a video, and then get the proper info to parse
<bobweaver> run a loop on a while read in bash script  ?
<bobweaver> stick it in cron
<tgm4883> nah, better to use inotify
<tgm4883> bobweaver, so with the scripts right now, I just did a search for "A New Hope" and was returned XML  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1007482/
<tgm4883> and that is pretty easy to get data from to place into the database
<tgm4883> mhall119, has there been any discussion/work on the database portion?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I am installing just about everything now from ubuntu-desktop with a fine filter at the moment. I will send you a dpkg-query -l again once i am done may hour or so
<tgm4883> bobweaver, thanks. Anyway you can send me just the depends&recommends?
<bobweaver> not sure what you mean ?
<bobweaver> like from the control file ?
<bobweaver> of all packages ?
<tgm4883> no
<bobweaver> good :)
<tgm4883> so how exactly are you  creating this image?
<bobweaver> the image is just a flowchart image
<bobweaver> too get a good idea where to go next
<bobweaver> it is remastersys
<tgm4883> ok, so you are taking a ubuntu-desktop image and removing what you don't want?
<bobweaver> but I know how to use debian live and am goiung to do that once I get all the testing done as popey  said that it was a good idea I am also looking
<bobweaver> No ^^
<bobweaver> I stared with Ubuntu-core
<tgm4883> ok, what did you install on top of that then?
<bobweaver> so I could see what the bare bare min packages that could be installed
<bobweaver> I have logs
<bobweaver> alot
<tgm4883> those logs might be more helpful than the full package list
<bobweaver> ^^ I installed alot packages but I have charts
<bobweaver> I do not what to release early thou
<bobweaver> I have a og image that has a bare min ubuntu tv on it
<bobweaver> just startes unity-2d from the get go
<bobweaver> that and metacity
<bobweaver> once I am done with all the dependency I will look at the differeces and start to build a good image in a chroot envo
<bobweaver> but not unity all the kinks are worked out
<bobweaver> right now still looks like I am staring at a debian box :)
<bobweaver> But at the rate that things are going we might be able to have a great ppa in 6 months or so maybe sooner
<bobweaver> just a meatapackage
<bobweaver> meata lol   meta*
<tgm4883> I'd like to see a PPA sooner
<bobweaver> there are 3 major things that I asee in the way
<bobweaver> one making a epg lens and getting rid of the xml stuff that is there
<bobweaver> two getting rid of unity-2d all together porting to 3d and just running "small QT/2-d shell
<tgm4883> #1 isn't required for the PPA
<tgm4883> #2 is, which is what is being worked on now
<bobweaver> there tie in the awesome and powerful gnome panel and unity panel  to the indicators make a system call that is
<bobweaver> there lol
<bobweaver> three *
<bobweaver> that is the super major things that I see that need to happen
<tgm4883> I only think #2 is required
<tgm4883> to get a PPA going
<bobweaver> ohh and  a auto player for dvds
<tgm4883> IMO that is minor
<tgm4883> surely not required for a PPA
<bobweaver> 3 is surly important
<bobweaver> being able to log out and check network and also there is better C++ for contol of volume
<tgm4883> #3 is a blocker to getting a PPA with Ubuntu TV code?
<bobweaver> there are fix me tags that I see all over the place
<tgm4883> fixme tags aren't necessarily a blocker
<bobweaver> yea because it is in the  QT and C++ it is needed it is fake with out it
<bobweaver> just the same way that the Simplelauncher.qml reads the lens  the  Indicator's should read gnome-panel
<tgm4883> so it's completely untestable without #3?
<bobweaver> Oh it is teastable atm
<bobweaver> but it is not for the masses
<tgm4883> UbuntuTV in a PPA isn't for the masses
<tgm4883> at any point
<bobweaver> the code that I pushed is testable
<tgm4883> did you just push it to a branch, or to a PPA?
<bobweaver> branch
<bobweaver> I could build
<bobweaver> but best to wait a min or two
<bobweaver> sunday is the day I am hoping to be done but network manager and gnome panel is giving me a hard time and I am not the best QT programmer
<bobweaver> Like there are alot examples but they are for cellphones and what not
<bobweaver> I will get it
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  if you or anyone has idea's I set this up for that https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/ubuntutv/launcher-indicators/+merge/107312
<bobweaver> so we can track what I am doing better get more diffs ect
<bobweaver> I also think that tieing in Ubuntu One is essential I dont even know where to begin with that.
<bobweaver> I almost like the video lens that I have for 12.04 TV more then the one that is in the branch I can search online with that one it is alot nicer could tie the other one in maybe not sure
<bobweaver> but then again the youtube scope is awesome in aeatheros or what ever it is called but the dang thing is is that you can def not have to lens called video
<bobweaver> so I tried my hardest to convert code but failed
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills  these two branches lp:~josephjamesmills/+junk/[unity-lens, youtube scope]
<bobweaver> YESS !!! I just repaired the Youtube lens
<bobweaver> man that feels good
<bobweaver> scope is freezing up thou
<bobweaver> yeah I might want to name /usr/share/glib2.0/   so /usr/share/glib-2.0/   wOOps
<bobweaver> mhall119,  are you around can I bug you about lens plz
<bobweaver> I keep getting error GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_dbus_connection_call_internal: assertion `object_path != NULL && g_varient_is_object_path (object_path)' failed
<bobweaver> I will also ask on ubuntu-unity
<mhall119> sorry bobweaver, once you leave the python realm I'm not much help
<bobweaver> thanks for getting back to me thou :)
<bobweaver> I ripped the package open and performed open heart on it
<bobweaver> after didling with it for 14 or so hours I think I just got it
<bobweaver> dan calle gave me a hand nice person
<bobweaver> scatch that ^^ (well the part about it working )
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-27
<mhall119> bobweaver: yes, davidcalle rocks
<bobweaver> Yeah mhall119  he is awesome sauce that that guy :)    but I am still unable to get that dang lens to fire over I am going to hack at it for like 2 or 3 hours and  hopefully ...  I have a list of things that I am working on today I will post, I am hoping (key word) to push some code today and maybe a iso somewhere
<bobweaver>  Here is the list of stuff that i am trying to get done today paste.ubuntu.com/1010313
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1010313
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-20
<bobweaver> Ping tgm4883  do you know where the source code for the api is located ?
<bobweaver> I am trying to make a awesome themes page and am not ahving any luck
<bobweaver> this is as far as I can get
<bobweaver> http://themes.mythtv.org/themes/repository/trunk/Mythbuntu/themeinfo.xml
<bobweaver> But I would like to get something like this    http://themes.mythtv.org/themes/repository/trunk/ALL/themeinfo.xml
<bobweaver> Of cource there is no "All" but I have no clue what else is on that server
<bobweaver> NM the more I think about the more I think that I am just going to have to create my own and host it for DL QML Themes
<tgm4883> bobweaver, which API? The serivices API?
<bobweaver> nah there is a different api but I have figured out a way around what I am doing
<bobweaver> ust trying to get the engine all set up at this point
<bobweaver> the whole thing package size vs themes installed by default is making me wonder what I should do. IE how many default themes should be installed and then after that I will just make theme packages
<bobweaver> Trying to set UP a qt.wizard for all the themes
<bobweaver> http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtcreator/creator-project-wizards.html
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I still think you should just plan on having an app that downloads themes rather than doing a packaging/hosting of them
<tgm4883> there will periodically be updates for the themes that don't coincide with any release cycle
<bobweaver> correct but the code is different then the code that is on git
<bobweaver> like my code is qml and frontend is qt4.X
<tgm4883> you won't be able to read that code and convert on the fly?
<bobweaver> with out making a generator like xslt
<bobweaver> yeah it can
<bobweaver> but the bad thing is that it can not read other themes that are not made already for myth
<tgm4883> I think that is going to give you the best option. You'll get all the themes for the one time effort of making the ONF conversion
<tgm4883> hmm
<bobweaver> like the ones that I stole qtmediahub work
<tgm4883> you could make it look for mythtv related stuff and only use the conversion if necessary?
<bobweaver> or others that I am going to make
<bobweaver> I would either have to one make xml files for the new themes or just hard code everything in the new themes
<bobweaver> either way I gots lots of hacking to do lol
<tgm4883> you can't say "look inside themeinfo.xml, if mythtv, run it through convertTheme(), otherwise just use it"?
<bobweaver> there is none in the new themes
<bobweaver> because they are not on myth
<bobweaver> not sure if you can watch a video but I am addeding these themes also http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VZXV4J0d_nE
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I guess my question is, if you could identify the theme as a mythtv theme, would it be possible to have the code convert it on the fly? Conversly, if it's not identified as a mythtv-theme, just use it normally
<bobweaver> yup
<tgm4883> so if you can do that, then it sounds like our only issue is determining whether a theme is a mythtv theme or not?
<bobweaver> but I guess that the wizard part is the lmain part that I am working on at this point
<bobweaver> correct and how I am going to package and install themes both to old frontend and my new one
<bobweaver> Like I started to make XML file for all that but I kinda am running into issues with nameing and what not
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I've got to run to a meeting, but it sounds like the identification part should be doable. Minimally you could just look at where the theme is coming from (URL) and then mark something locally signifying a mythtv theme
<bobweaver> like I started to make this http://pastebin.com/Zx5q3aQq   but then I noticed that all the images and what not will have to be changed but this would work for all bt the ones that are not in the myth repo
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-21
<bobweaver> ping tgm4883  i finally got the themes down last night. I also see that there was a update in the theme for mythbuntu that broke some things. I do not want to have to keep up with the xml files the more that I test this
<bobweaver> so this is what I am thinking. I am going to write a sdk kit for myth tv that uses the backend that is there. Seems like there has been alot of work with qt5 so looks like I might be able to take the stuff that they have been user backend stuff and make qml elements for it
<tgm4883> bobweaver, check your email, you should have a new SD coupon
<bobweaver> ??
<tgm4883> bobweaver, Schedules Direct
<tgm4883> bobweaver, from superm1
<bobweaver> Sweet !
<tgm4883> bobweaver, May-June is when we get ours and distribute to the mythbuntu team
<bobweaver> tgm I am making a new plugin for upstream that is reads all the libs and ,akes qml plugins for it
<bobweaver>  I am having tins of fun lol
<tgm4883> cool
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  is superm1 the same dude I meet at uds that you introduced to me ?
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> bobweaver, possibly
<tgm4883> he was my roommate, so it's probably him
<bobweaver> what I am doing right now is taking alot of time
<bobweaver> super simple data entry almost
<bobweaver>  #include "../libmythtv/someheader.h"     then go and register it             qmlRegisterType<SomeHeader>
<bobweaver> #include "../libmythui/AppleRemote.h"      qmlRegisterType<AppleRemote>
<bobweaver> ect ect
<bobweaver> or more like     qmlRegisterType<AppleRemote>(uri, 1, 0, "AppleRemote");
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-22
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  sdk is starting to come together here is a example of GridView for viewing Videos
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogemXJTWZMs
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-23
<tgm4883> bobweaver, looking good
<tgm4883> bobweaver, suggesting for the videos screen
<tgm4883> have you thought of doing a video wall type effect?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  what is that ?
<bobweaver> I am more trying to get the backend (SDK ) code together
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I'm trying to find a screenshot of it
<tgm4883> bobweaver, think of your gridview, but without titles and with zero space between video covers
<tgm4883> then have the selected video "pop out" and increase in size about 10%
<bobweaver> Oh users / devs can set all that info
<bobweaver>  /xml files
<bobweaver> what I am up to right now is making things like MythSlider MythPlayer all that stuff
<tgm4883> ah ok
<bobweaver> the backend stuff once that is sone I will make a basic wizard in qtcreator and it should not take a dev more then a couple of hours to make a theme
<bobweaver> Just like how Ubuntu has a SDK and android and blackberry and what not now myth will have one
<bobweaver> this way I do not have to keep up with  xml files that change alot
<bobweaver> But if you would like to get a mythbuntu theme  going then by all means make some zcf files or whatever gimp files are
<bobweaver> there is also a tool in gimp that you  an use called qml-exporter this will take images (layers) and make into qml !
<bobweaver> er i was just about to go to the store to get ciggs and what not and the second I walk out the door It starts to pour cats and dogs style
<tgm4883> heh
<tgm4883> it's raining pretty hard here too
<tgm4883> bobweaver, is there a guide on that somewhere?
<tgm4883> the theming stuff
<bobweaver> not yet as I am just writing all of it but the main thing is use qml
<bobweaver> as far as using qml-exporter
<bobweaver> it is super easy every layer (image or text that you make ) you just use that
<bobweaver> the only thing that is super imporant is making sure that you do not flatten things
<bobweaver> I think that I made packages for it somewhere
<bobweaver> it is wrote in python so I am sure that you could even make it better
<bobweaver> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/gimp-qmlexporter/files
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  here is a ok tutorial of it http://blog.qt.digia.com/blog/2010/10/19/exporting-qml-from-photoshop-and-gimp/
<bobweaver> er like right now I am dealing with some issues with the player and how much is buffered and how postion of the movie/show stuff like that in a file called MythProgession       then theme maker can just call MythProgrssion{ id:thisis; bufferColor:"blue"; progressColor: "#FFFFFF"; sliderbackgroundColor: "#88000000"}
<bobweaver> yeah tgm4883  if you make any gimp stuff I will use your theme not only for the default theme but also I will strip it down and make it into the default wizard theme
<bobweaver> wizard theme is like when you open qtcreator go to file -> new-> mythtvTheme
<bobweaver> this is going to be so awesome in six months
